# صور القديسة برنـــــــــاديت



## †gomana† (12 فبراير 2006)

*صور القديسة برنـــــــــاديت*

*انتقلت هذة القديسة من 122 عاما وتم اكتشاف جسدها من ثلاثون عاما وهو كما نرى فى الصور لم يتغير ابدا بل انك تشعر انها نائمة فحسب*​







[/IMG]













[/IMG]


----------



## blackguitar (4 مارس 2006)

*سبحان الله يا جيجى فعلا*
*ربنا بيحافظ على اجساد اولاده القديسين كتكريم ليهم*


----------



## †gomana† (7 مارس 2006)

*ميرسيه على مرورك يا بلاكوتا*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 مارس 2006)

بركة  *القديسة برنـــــــــاديت*    تكون معنا وجميع القديس   

شكرا ياجومانة على الصور


----------



## †gomana† (9 مارس 2006)

*ميرسيه على محبتك ومرورك يا جو*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

ربنا يباركك يا جومانه فعلا عجائب الله في قديسية


----------



## †gomana† (23 مارس 2006)

*ميرسيه لمرورك الجميل*
* ربنا يباركك .. ومرحب بيك معانا فى المنتدى*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله


ربنا يباركك اختي على الصور


----------



## †gomana† (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي حبوبة عالمرور*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## jesuslove1j (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد ربنا بيحفظ ولاده   والغير مستطاع  عند الناس مستطاع  عند الله 
ربنا يحفظك  ومرسى كتيييير على الصور


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة جدأ


----------



## بيترالخواجة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جومانة على الصور الرب معكى


----------



## مستر بيرو (20 ديسمبر 2006)

* سبحان الله ..  الجثث بيفوت عليها تلات  ايام وتتحلل ودى فات عليها 122 سنه و محصلهاش حاجه ... سبحان الله فعلا  ربنا   بيكرم  ابنائه.. وهو قادر على كل شىء  ...  ربنا يحفظك يا جومانا.. بجد صور تجنن *


----------

